# Herzliches Hallo an die Runde



## Chriss (10. Juli 2015)

Hey mal kurz zu mir bin Christian 27 und komme aus dem Wunderschönen Mühlviertel in Oberösterreich. Bei der teichgestaltung war es mir wichtig ihn so naturgetreu wie nur möglich zu halten. Da ich eine Generalsanierung des 3500qm grossen Gartens teils mit starker hanglage anstand viel die Entscheidung nicht mehr schwer den Alten Stahlmantelpool durch einen Schwimmteich zu ersetzen. Die Masse Schwimmbereich 9*3m Gesamtfläche 11*6 m. So lang genug geschrieben hier die Fotos   Nur schade das er gerade voll in der Algenblüte ist :-(  Ps: nicht erschreken rundherum herscht noch baustelle :-D


----------



## lotta (10. Juli 2015)

Wow Chriss,
tolles Projekt.

Die  Schotterhänge, verstehe ich allerdings noch nicht so ganz.
Kommen dort ganz viele Pflanzen rein, um die Steine am Abrutschen zu hindern, 
oder bleibt alles so seil und kahl?
Hättest Du nicht vielleicht mit Terrassen mehr erreichen können?

Weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der Anlage 
Gruß Bine


----------



## PeterBoden (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

und herzlich willkommen hier im wohl besten Teichforum.

Ja, was sage ich jetzt. 


Chriss schrieb:


> Nur schade das er gerade voll in der Algenblüte ist :-(  Ps: nicht erschreken


Da hast du ordentlich etwas auf die Beine gestellt, tolle Leistung, und mit den guten Fotos kann man schon viel anfangen, da wirst du einige werthaltige Feedbacks bekommen.
Nur, ich habe so etwas noch nicht geschrieben, in diesem Forum, was aber nicht heißt das es doch passiert.

*Was ist das denn?*
Eine Kiesbombe par excellence!
_-wenn der Gaul tot ist sollte man absteigen-_

Weißt du was du da hast? Bei dieser Riesenarbeit? Da wächst ja eine Pflanze! Und ehe die Technikfraktion sich auf dich stürzt (glaub mir, sie tut es) schreib mir bitte wie groß ist dein Verhältnis vom Schwimmbereich, also der Schwimmbereich wo keinerlei Pflanzen angesiedelt sind zum umgebenden Filter- / Regenerationsbereich. Das ist der Bereich wo du mannigfaltige Arten von stark zehrenden Wasserpflanzen angesiedelt hast welche sich durch Nährstoffentzug um die Klarheit deines Wasservolumens kümmern, mal ganz trivial geschrieben. Das es etwas vielschichtiger ist können wir vorerst beiseite lassen.
Welche Pflanzenarten sollen noch eingesetzt wereden? Wieviele je Art?

Lies dich bitte einmal ein hier im Forum, da rast man nicht so drüber. Es gibt extra ein Unterforum mit Fachbeiträgen.

Ich sag es mal so, das kriegen wir noch hin, wenn du willst.


----------



## Chriss (11. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute. Ja Lotte die Hänge werden noch ziemlich vielseitig mit allerhand Steingewächse bepflanzt. Doch zurzeit wegen der Hitze noch nicht möglich bekommt dan im Herbst den letzten schliff Die sicherung des Hanges wurde durch jetzt nicht mehr sichtbare Kunststoffprofiele versehen die den Schotter an seinen Platz halten. Wir stehn einfach auf Granit ;-) Eine weitere Terrasierung war aus Platzgründen nicht mehr möglich.

Die Regenerationszone des teiches beträgt 50 % der Wasseroberfläche. Mitlerweile befinden sich über 100 Pflanzen in diesem Bereich. Zu lange um alle aufzuzählen. Ich weiß das die Pflanzen eine sehr wichtige rolle spielen komme ja aus dem bereich Aquaristik/Aquascaping ohne technik. Und was im kleinformat funktioniert ist bei so nem Riesen becken noch einfacher umzusetzten als bei 500l  Die  befüllung ist jetzt erst ca 2 Wochen aus.


----------



## PeterBoden (11. Juli 2015)

Ich schrieb:





PeterBoden schrieb:


> ...schreib mir bitte wie groß ist dein Verhältnis vom Schwimmbereich, also der Schwimmbereich wo keinerlei Pflanzen angesiedelt sind zum umgebenden Filter- / Regenerationsbereich...


und habe nicht gesehen das du es oben angegeben hast.
Schwimmbereich 27 m², Filter-/Regenerationsbereich 66 m² - 27 m² = 39 m². Davon wird noch etwas abgehen für Einstieg etc.
Das passt schon einmal das der F/R-Bereich größer ist als der Schwimmbereich!


----------



## Chriss (11. Juli 2015)

Die Kiesbombe wie du sagst ist einem Gebirgssee in Kärnten nachgebaut mit exakt der gleichen größe und Form daher auch die Schotterhänge, in Kärnten waren es allerdings geröllmassen ;-):Meine Frau und ich sind in jeder freien minute in den Bergen wir Lieben einfach den anblick schroffen Granites :-D


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo Chriss, 
ich schwanke noch, zwischen Skepsis und -- weiß ich noch nicht genau . ( Kann dir aber auch egal sein )
Es sieht halt noch alles ein wenig trostlos aus, so mit ohne grün !
Ich guck einfach ab und zu mal wieder rein, vielleicht kommt da ja noch was


----------



## Chriss (13. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt noch ne baustelle aber ich werde euch am laufenden Halten.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Juli 2015)

Ich finde es interessant...einen Gebirgssee nachzugestalten.

Aber die klaren und sauberen Gebirgsseen oberhalb der Baumgrenze sind mit ihrem Kies und Schotter rel. sauber, weil:
-sie ggf. regelmäßig von nährstoffarmen Wasser nachgespeist werden
-in der Höhe weniger Nährstoffeinträge von aussen kommen
-in der Höhe es etwas kühler ist- und so Algen etc...schlechter wachsen

Kies und Schotter im Teich führten bei vielen Teichlern hier und in anderen Foren (einen durfte ich auch pers. kennenlernen) dazu, dass sich jeder Mulm und Schmutz zwischen den Kieseln als Schwarzschlamm ablagerte..
Es wurde dann oft versucht die Kiesel mit dem Teichsauger zu reinigen.
Ein ähnliches Drama oft mit Kiesschüttungen in den Regenerationszonen, wo das ungefilterte Teichwasser hineingedrückt wird- oft von Teichbaufirmen noch angeboten......gab sogar Gerichtsverfahren der enttäuschten Kunden...
Konsequenz war dann oft den Kies aus dem Teich zu entfernen.


Besseres Pflanzsubstrat wäre ev.  lehmhaltiger, nährstoffarmer Sand gewesen..

Ist der __ Blutweiderich von klein auf so groß in diesem Teich geworden??
Das finde ich schon bemerkenswert.
Bei mir im nährstoffarmen Filterteich mit Lehmsand mickern alle "Zierpflanzen" weil sie eben nicht genug Nahrung haben. Ist ja auch sinnvoll.
Im Ufergraben wird der Blutweiderich über 1m groß.

Ich wünsche gutes Gelingen weiterhin und dass Ihr einfach nur Spaß an Eurem Gebirgssee habt!


----------



## Chriss (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo Thorsten.
Es ist uns bewust das unser teich nie so klar sein wird als der Gebirgssee. ;-)

In der Regenerationszoone is unter dem Kies ein Sand, Flins, lehm gemisch das ich selber herstelle und auch in meinen Aquarien verwende. Das mit der verschlammung ist beabsichtigt da die RZ mit Nadelsimm bepflanzt ist , umdie Lücken zw den Anderen Filterpflanzen zu schliessen und somit einen unterwasserrasen herstellt, mit einzelnen Solitärpflanzen. Der Schwarze schlamm wie du sagst hat Biologische Filterleistung. Stichwort Aerobe Anaerobe Zohne und ist ein supper Närboden und auch Nährstofpuffer für die Pflanzen und Wasser. Am Teichboden der Kies ist als versuchsfläche gedacht kann aber jederzeit ohne grossen aufwand samt Mulm mit abbsaugung entfernt werden."Pumpe von Kanalreinigung".

Jetzt zum __ Blutweiderich der kamm in der Größe in den Teich. Stammt aber von meinem Biotop am anderen Ende des  Grundstückes. Der Natürlich auch der Generalsanierung unterlaufen war wie gesagt auch noch Baustelle.


----------



## Chriss (13. Juli 2015)

Jetzt noch mal zum Schwarzen Schlamm. Ich betreibe mitlerweile 20 Jahre Aquaristik 10 Jahre Aquascaping und wen ich euch 1 Sagen kann wer zu viel Putzt hat nur noch mehr Arbeit. ;-). Seht euch natürliche Teiche an die haben oft sauberes Wasser als andere. Wobei ich jetzt auch mal klar sagen muss das wir nicht viel wert darauf legen das das Wasser Glasklar sein muss da wir uns genau aus dem grund auch für einen Teich entschieden haben. Im Schwarzen Schlamm wie du in beschreibst bilden sich Anerobe Zohnen die zur Denitrifikation beitragen und somit die Wasserqualität stabilisiert.  Genauere beschreibung Siehe Wiki Stickstoffkreislauf Wasser.


----------



## Chriss (25. Juli 2015)

Mal kurzes Update Sicht beträgt 2,50m würd sagen fast Glasklar ;-)


----------



## jolantha (25. Juli 2015)

Wo sind die Fotos ??


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2015)

Chriss schrieb:


> Mal kurzes Update Sicht beträgt 2,50m würd sagen fast Glasklar ;-)


Kann ja jeder sagen. Geht mir ohne Brille genauso, nach 2 bis 3 metern ist vorbei  


LG René


----------



## Chriss (25. Juli 2015)

Fotos bekommt ihr Morgen. Bin noch im Kurzurlaub.


----------



## Chriss (26. Juli 2015)

Wer kennt diesen schönen Ort in der Steiermark


----------



## HannesDerZweite (26. Juli 2015)

Ich schätze mal,daß das der *Grüne See* in Tragöß ist.


----------



## Chriss (26. Juli 2015)

So jetzt mal das versprochene Foto tiefe des Teiches 250cm


----------



## Chriss (26. Juli 2015)

HannesDerZweite schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal,daß das der *Grüne See* in Tragöß ist.



Richtig echt ein Ort zum runterkommen vom Altagsstress


----------

